# dog acting strange



## Arearis (Jul 17, 2006)

My JRT has been acting strange for a few hours now. She has been fine all day eating,drinking, playing,etc. But all of a sudden around 5 I noticed her shivering. So I covered her up because she gets cold pretty easily and she seemed fine.Well she was fine for about 30 mins til my husband got home and she greeted him with a wiggling tail and kissed and cuddled him but then she went back to shivering and looking at us as if she had done something bad. I also noticed she wont jump up on anything. Well since then she has gotten sick twice. It was nothing but her dog food and she has a weak stomach,like when she gets excited upset and so on there is a chance she will throw up. My brothers dog as been here most of the day and they dont get along well so she has been nervous all day.Do you think it could just be an upset or something more. I just wanted an opinion.I hate to rush off to the evet for nothing but at the sametime I worry alot and Iknow she picks up on that which in turn makes her more nervous and upset. She is using the bathroom normally and plays alittle her and there but still doesnt seem normal. She is just wondering around and acts almost bored. She has gotten sick again since and if it keeps up we are going to the evet. I checked her mouth and it has good coloring and she finely laid down for a nap so hopefully it doesnt continue. She managed to snatch a small chunk of cornbread at diner and about an hour later this started but I wouldnt think such a small piece would make her stomach upset. She still isnt spayed so the whole uterine infection thing is the first thing Ithink of and Im freaking out. I have some stomach coaters for her but Im not sure if I should give her one.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. I dunno, but I'm a bit of a hypochondriac when it comes to my pets (or so says my husband ) I would give the vet a call if you can and see what they think. They will probably just tell you to wait it out for a while and see what happens, but they might advise you to do something else too..


----------



## Arearis (Jul 17, 2006)

I too have been told many times I am a hypochondriac with her by my husband and even my vet but she is like my child so I really cant help it. It breaks my heart to see her not her silly happy self. She is now laying down sleeping and seems to be better. As long as there is no more vomiting we will wait til tomorrow for her normal vet instead of the evet. I dont have an after hour number for my normal vet and if I call the evet they will tell me the same old thing, they cant recommend anything until she is seen by them so that would be no help. Hopefully she is fine and doesnt get sick anymore.


----------



## Arearis (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a quick question. Can an xray rule out pyometra? We went to the vet yesterday and the vet said everything looks good other than her xray showing tons of gas in her stomach and intestines. Well she seems fine and back to normal now other than she still wont jump unless she is really excited but when she does jump she doesnt yelp or act like she is in any pain what so ever. But some one else told me that the only why to positively id pyometra is to do the surgery. Is this true? My vet seemed positive that it wasnt pyo and now this other person has me worring again.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

as far as i know - the vet would have been able to detect Pyo through x-rays.


----------

